# 2005 Rear Differential TSB



## ICE05 (Jan 27, 2009)

I keep seeing a Technical Service Bulletin on the internet regarding the rear in the 2005 GTO. I just bought mine last month with 17500 miles on it and want to know if it is a definite problem with all 05's and needs immediate attention. I appreciate all of the feedback that can be offered in response to my question. I have seen some stories on the forum about the rear ends being replaced on the factory warranty, but I am worried that since my warranty is out, there may be a huge bill looming on the horizon. The thing that worries me is that I hear a clunk from the rear when I back up and also sometimes upon shifting in the forward moving gears. It is a 6 speed equipped model. Sorry to be all over the place, but I am just concerned about preserving my investment.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not all rears were affected. The whine was mostly prevalent when accelerating around 40-55 mph. The whine would subside when decelerating only to return when applying the gas pedal. If you are not hearing any whine you are ok. However that clunk is not normal refer to this sticky> http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/growling-clunking-noise-coming-rear-14102/

GM/Dana did not know the long term affects of the "whine," they changed them out as a precaution. This topic was addressed over and over on here. It was strongly suggested if anyone experienced this it would be in their best interest to address this before the warranty runs out. If there is an issue after warranty this would be an expensive fix. The unit is NOT a GM part it's a Dana part. GM would not take this apart under warranty. After warranty this is going to be different. I would assume a rebuild would be the fix unless a direct link to the whine is diagnosed. Personally I would live with it but with the clunking you need to address this.

I would suggest first replacing the gear oil and replacing it with synthetics along with a friction modifier unless you purchase the oil with the FM in it. If that doesn't do the trick then take the next step. 

Many people with the whine dismissed it as normal and ignored it. Many unloaded the car anyway not caring. Owners of a used one with the whine are now left to deal with it. 

If it were me.... and I noticed a whine clunking etc. I would get a quote on the fix and if costly I would then inquire about an extended warranty. They are out there. I'd then weigh the difference between the fix and the cost of the warranty. It may be the warranty is cheaper and if so, I'd go with a warranty chances are you may be using it again especially if the car is used.


----------

